# Clicking noise?



## Yelloweyed (Feb 25, 2016)

What is causing the clicking noise - is it their jaws? (about halfway during the video)


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2016)

I think it's just their upper and bottom jaws hitting each other. Is there any clicking when they open their mouths but are not eating?


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 26, 2016)

wellington said:


> I think it's just their upper and bottom jaws hitting each other. Is there any clicking when they open their mouths but are not eating?


That's what I thought it was when I once heard that "clicking" sound from OLI. However a member told me it was an infection. Unfortunately I have not been able to know whether it was/wasn't an infection as there are NO vets for torts here.


----------



## wellington (Feb 26, 2016)

I have never heard of a clicking sound being the result of an unseen infection. Maybe @Yvonne G can help.


----------



## ascott (Feb 28, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> What is causing the clicking noise - is it their jaws? (about halfway during the video)



www.quijano.net/tq/turtlesounds.html


----------



## Yelloweyed (Feb 29, 2016)

ascott said:


> www.quijano.net/tq/turtlesounds.html



Cool! How do they make the sounds? Durin exhalation?


----------



## ascott (Feb 29, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> Cool! How do they make the sounds? Durin exhalation?




I can only speculate, rubbing of the beak, air being pushed out from the tort, movement of the tongue....again, only speculating


----------



## Yelloweyed (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's the question that I should have asked - is it harmful or just weird?


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

ascott said:


> www.quijano.net/tq/turtlesounds.html


That's the sound I was talking about, when I was told it was some infection or other.


----------



## Grapes (Mar 1, 2016)

My Sulcata hatchling makes that clicking sound when he eats. I don't think it's anything to be worried about. I think it's just their beaks clicking together. He eats like a horse and is very active. As long as they are eating and behaving normally I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

Grapes said:


> My Sulcata hatchling makes that clicking sound when he eats. I don't think it's anything to be worried about. I think it's just their beaks clicking together. He eats like a horse and is very active. As long as they are eating and behaving normally I wouldn't worry too much.


Very re-assuring. I did get worried for some time, and to make things even more complicated, there are no vets for torts here.


----------



## Grapes (Mar 1, 2016)

Beautiful torts you got there btw! I have a Desert tort who had a squeaking wheezing problem a couple months ago. What I did to treat it myself was I boiled a pot of water add some Vix vapor rub and essential eucalyptus oil put it in a large plastic tub and put the tort in a smaller plastic tub inside with holes in the container and sealed the large plastic tub and let the steam from the water fill both containers. You have to be mindful not to let the steam burn your torts though. I did that for a week and it cleared her right up. I only mention it since you have no vets nearby as a way to treat them yourself if it turns out to be an infection or something. You can find the directions on YouTube if mine aren't clear.


----------



## greenneonturtle (Mar 1, 2016)

My sully clicks with her beak sometimes while she eats, could be that?


----------



## Yelloweyed (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Mar 1, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> Here's the question that I should have asked - is it harmful or just weird?



If all other behavior of the tort is business as usual...not lethargic, no cloudy mucus discharge from the nose/mouth/eye area....if appetite is regular..then there would not be anything harmful....

A couple weeks ago we had some really warm weather here in the high desert, so much so that it was suitable for the redfoot to go out...well, I took them all out to let them soak up fresh air and actual sun rays....when I was out there I clearly, without question, heard two of them making what sounded like cooing sounds that I had not ever heard before....no illness, just vocalizing...was fun...so when I hear someone say they hear a tortoise make noises I always smile, they are vocal, just a bit differently to mammals is all....now, if there are any other things going on that I mentioned above---I would then be taking different actions...but what you have outlined does not spark worry to me...


----------



## ascott (Mar 1, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> That's the sound I was talking about, when I was told it was some infection or other.




I am sorry to hear this....was the tortoise actually ill in the end?


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 5, 2016)

ascott said:


> I am sorry to hear this....was the tortoise actually ill in the end?


Thanks your concern.

I'm afraid I cannot answer your question, as there are no vets for torts here. The reason is that torts live in the wild. But Oli did not seem ill.


----------



## ascott (Mar 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your concern.
> 
> I'm afraid I cannot answer your question, as there are no vets for torts here. The reason is that torts live in the wild. But Oli did not seem ill.



Well, if the tortoise in question is all good at present and not sickly ...then likely just normal noises


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 7, 2016)

I had a Redfoot that clicked when she ate. It was pretty loud.
It ended up being a beak that needed a trim.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 7, 2016)

ascott said:


> Well, if the tortoise in question is all good at present and not sickly ...then likely just normal noises


I really do hope it is something normal, and thanks very much once again your help as well as your concern.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Mar 7, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a Redfoot that clicked when she ate. It was pretty loud.
> It ended up being a beak that needed a trim.


 I'll post a close-up picture when I can. Please let me know if they're beaks need a trim.


----------

